# Dados de pluviosidade Alcobaça



## mcribas (14 Fev 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia pessoal,

Registei-me recentemente no fórum pois gostaria de saber se existe esta informação disponível.

Gostaria de saber se existem dados relativos à pluviosidade na zona de alcobaça no ano de 2012/2011 (eventualmente até mais antigo). O que pretendia não era um valor anual médio, mas um valor médio diário, real, ou seja, no dia 1 de Janeiro choveu em média x mm/hr, mas no dia 2 não choveu. Qualquer coisa deste género, para assim ser mais fácil o processamento dos dados, nomeadamente em termos das diferentes alturas do ano.

Se souberem onde este tipo de informação pode ser encontrada, agradecia imenso.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

A estação oficial (do INAG/SNIRH) mais próxima é no Vimeiro. Serve-te?

Tens dados entre 1948 e 2004...

Aqui:
http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadosbase/si...&FILTRA_COVER=920123704&FILTRA_SITE=920686058

Para o período de tempo que estás a pedir... Ui... Estás tramado, a não ser que alguém tenha mesmo os dados da estação do IPMA... O que me parece altamente improvável....


----------



## mcribas (14 Fev 2013 às 10:20)

Ok, deverá já ser útil  Muito obrigado desde já


----------



## mcribas (14 Fev 2013 às 13:56)

Hmm penso que afinal não era bem isto que eu queria. Penso eu, ou então sou eu que não está a entender muito bem como funciona esta página.

O que eu queria era os valores de pluviosidade diários, não médias.


----------



## mcribas (14 Fev 2013 às 13:58)

Peço desculpa, já encontrei esses valores. Muito obrigado


----------

